# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  Baisse des ventes US de jeux vido sans prcdent depuis 2000

## Pierre Louis Chevalier

*Baisse des ventes US de jeux vido sans prcdent depuis 2000*




> SAN FRANCISCO (Reuters) - Les ventes du secteur du jeu vido (logiciels et machines) ont chut de 31% aux Etats-Unis en juin,  1,17 milliard de dollars, un recul sans prcdent depuis 2000, observe le consultant NPD.
> 
> Les ventes de logiciels ont recul de 29%  625,8 millions de dollars et celles de matriels de 38%  382,6 millions de dollars. Les ventes d'accessoires ont diminu de 22%.
> 
> La chert des consoles de jeu explique en partie ces rsultats, selon Michael Pachter, analyste de Wedbush Morgan. "Il est vident que le consommateur attend une baisse des prix", dit Pachter, qui anticipe un redressement des ventes en septembre avec le lancement de gros titres.
> 
> Depuis le dbut de l'anne, les ventes du secteur du jeu vido sont en repli de 12%, ajoute NPD dans un rapport publi jeudi.
> 
> Une fois de plus la console Wii de Nintendo est celle qui s'est le mieux vendue en juin (362.000 exemplaires). Mais ses ventes sont en recul de 45% par rapport  juin 2008.
> ...


Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Yazoo70

Moi je pense galement qu'"Il est vident que le consommateur attend une baisse des prix".
Mais bon c'est pas comme si c'tait nouveau  ::D:

----------


## ghost emperor

En mme temps, si on achte une ps3, a cote 500. Bon alors 500 et on peut jouer ? Ben non, aucun jeu n'est vendu avec la console (sauf offres exceptionnelles). Du coup il faut encore acheter un jeu  70. Et si on veux jouer  plusieurs ? Bah on rachte les manettes supplmentaires  40.

A ct, la wii est  250 avec un jeu (certes, pas un des meilleurs, mais on peut dj jouer seul sans avoir a acheter un jeu supplmentaire). Les autres jeux, eux, ne dpassent pas les 50 (mis  part que les prix baissent plus lentement). Les accessoirs sont galement moins chers (mais plus nombreux).

En gros la ps3 c'est trop cher. La wii est moins chre. Par contre, le concept mme de la wii a trs mal t exploit. Ca a fait un carton du fait du nouveau mode de jeu avec la wiimote, mais les jeux sont bien trop souvent des adaptations d'anciens jeux sur une nouvelle plateforme, sans prise en compte des mouvements de la wiimote ou alors des jeux tout... pourris...
D'un autre ct, sur la ps3, comme ses anctres et la xbox, on trouve surtout des jeux de foot, baston, foot, baston, guerre, guerre, guerre, baston, foot et quelques autres qui sortent du lot et dont on ne parle pas.
Bien sr, ce point de vue n'engage que moi ^^

----------


## kuranes

Les jeux sont pas franchement plus chers qu'avant, mais la vie, elle, est plus chre, alors a revient au mme...

----------


## Gnoce

Il faut que le commerce des jeux se dveloppe sur internet, plus de bote, plus de cd, on peut le tlcharger quand on veut et autant de fois qu'on veut ...  ::ccool:: 

Moins cher(parfois), moins polluant, plus pratique et plus rapide (pas de dplacement, on reste au chaud  :8-): ).

Je "plussoie" les plateformes de tlchargement lgal de jeux vido !
J'encourage les gens  les utiliser, et les concepteurs de jeux vido  y placer leurs bbs moins cher qu'en magasin.

Avec le dveloppement des connexions internet et leur dmocratisation, ce n'est vraiment plus un obstacle, au contraire.

A mort les jeux  70 Euros, qui n'encourage que le tlchargement illgal.
Je suis persuad qu'une grosse baisse du prix des jeux vidos ne casserait pas les bnfices des diteurs & co... tant donn qu'ils en vendraient beaucoup plus.

----------


## Rayek

> En mme temps, si on achte une ps3, a cote 500. Bon alors 500 et on peut jouer ? Ben non, aucun jeu n'est vendu avec la console (sauf offres exceptionnelles). Du coup il faut encore acheter un jeu  70. Et si on veux jouer  plusieurs ? Bah on rachte les manettes supplmentaires  40.


Tu es vachement au courant des prix toi ...
J'ai eu ma PS3 pour 399 avec Killzone 2 (y avait d'autres pack avec des jeux diffrents et y en a toujours) + 1 manette supplmentaire pour 1 (Offre Micromania)
On est loin des 500 (-100) donc tu parles.





> D'un autre ct, sur la ps3, comme ses anctres et la xbox, on trouve surtout des jeux de foot, baston, foot, baston, guerre, guerre, guerre, baston, foot et quelques autres qui sortent du lot et dont on ne parle pas.
> Bien sr, ce point de vue n'engage que moi ^^


Vas y les clichs  2 balles .... sur Wii y a que des jeux pour attard mental, ou faut bouger la main de droite a gauche ou de bas en haut frntiquement pour essayer de faire monter un drapeau sur un poteau (lapin crtin :p)

Le seul point ou je suis un peu d'accord, c'est qu'il manque de jeu qui sortent du lot (et ce sur toutes les consoles)

----------


## Invit

> Le seul point ou je suis un peu d'accord, c'est qu'il manque de jeu qui sortent du lot (et ce sur toutes les consoles)


Viendez sur PC ! Les jeux "traditionnels" sortent  50. De plus, on est en train d'assister  un retour des jeux indpendants et on peut trouver des merveilles pour 20.
Autre astuce : dcalez tout vos achats d'un an et profitez du march de l'occase.

----------


## Maxoo

> Autre astuce : dcalez tout vos achats d'un an et profitez du march de l'occase.


Il y a aussi les plates-formes comme steam qui peuvent proposer des jeux moins cher (car vous les tlchargez)

----------


## Gnoce

> Il y a aussi les plates-formes comme steam qui peuvent proposer des jeux moins cher (car vous les tlchargez)





> Il faut que le commerce des jeux se dveloppe sur internet, plus de bote, plus de cd, on peut le tlcharger quand on veut et autant de fois qu'on veut ...
> 
> Moins cher(parfois), moins polluant, plus pratique et plus rapide (pas de dplacement, on reste au chaud ).
> 
> Je "plussoie" les plateformes de tlchargement lgal de jeux vido !
> J'encourage les gens  les utiliser, et les concepteurs de jeux vido  y placer leurs bbs moins cher qu'en magasin.
> 
> Avec le dveloppement des connexions internet et leur dmocratisation, ce n'est vraiment plus un obstacle, au contraire.
> 
> ...


Gniiii  ::aie::

----------


## millie

> Les jeux sont pas franchement plus chers qu'avant, mais la vie, elle, est plus chre, alors a revient au mme...


Pourtant,  l'poque de la super nintendo, les jeux taient autour de 500 francs (80) jusqu' 650fr. A partir de la PS1 avec un support CD, les jeux ont baiss autour de 350fr (53). Donc les jeux sont pas forcement plus cher qu'avant...

Les jeux ont toujours t cher, mais ils ne sont pas vraiment plus cher qu'avant.

----------


## Alvaten

> Pourtant,  l'poque de la super nintendo, les jeux taient autour de 500 francs (80) jusqu' 650fr. A partir de la PS1 avec un support CD, les jeux ont baiss autour de 350fr (53). Donc les jeux sont pas forcement plus cher qu'avant...


Tout a fait d'accord mais  l'poque une console tait presque un produit de luxe. La gnration "N64", "PS1", "GameBoy" coutait quand mme moins cher que les consoles et jeux quivalent actuels.

Avant on avais "juste" besoin d'une console des jeux et une (ou plusieurs) mantes pour profiter  fond. 
Actuelement on doit s'acheter une nouvelle TV pour profiter de la super qualit de la PS3, des tas d'accessoires pour la Wii, un habonement pour jouer en ligne  certain jeu ... ca encourage pas  l'achat.

----------


## bakaneko

Le prix des jeux console vient indirectement du prix des consoles.
Les fabricants vendent gnralement les consoles  perte (je crois que c'est le cas pour la PS3 et la XBox 360, pas sur pour les consoles Nintendo) et gagnent des sous sur les jeux vendus.
C'est pour cela qu'un jeu comme Street Fighter IV coute 70 sur console et 40 sur PC.
En tout cas, c'est le cas en France (et surement en Europe). Je suppose qu'il en est de mme pour les USA.

----------


## Alvaten

> Les fabricants vendent gnralement les consoles  perte (je crois que c'est le cas pour la PS3 et la XBox 360, pas sur pour les consoles Nintendo) et gagnent des sous sur les jeux vendus.


Effectivement j'ai lu il y a quelques mois dans un magasine d'informatique que seul la Wii est vendu avec du benef (15 par pice environ), la Xbox vendu presque avec 0 benef et la PS3 vendu  perte.
A mon avis Sony et MS n'ont pas non-plus beaucoups de marge sur les jeux, contrairement  Nintedo ils ne produisent eux-mme que trs peu de jeu.

----------


## Rayek

En fait la diffrence de prix entre les jeux PC et consoles sont les royalties que prennent les constructeurs pour qu'un jeu soit dit.
La PS1 a fonctionn car  l'poque Sony  permis l'utilisation du CD pour les jeux (cots moindre) et ne prenaient pas de royalties exorbitantes contrairement  Nintendo qui obligeait les diteurs  prendre un minium de cartouche + le paiement de royalties assez haute.

Sinon pour en revenir au sujet (la baisse des ventes de jeux) si beaucoup font comme moi (achte les jeux d'occasion + N'achte que les jeux neuf s'ils sont  moins de 30) il est assez normal que la vente chute

Dernirement je me suis pris les jeux suivants (tous neufs sur PC) :

- Dawn of Magic : 3.50
- Speedball 2 tournament : 3.00
- Fear Perseus Mandate: 4.49
- Unreal Tournament 3 Editon Collector : 9.75
- Sins of a Solar Empire : 14.00

Des jeux pas si vieux que a, a des prix trs abordables

----------


## Vespasien

Les jeux ont une dure de vie de plus en plus brve. ~2h voir 6h. Je n'en achte plus et mon frre cadet de 12 ans non plus faute au rapport prix/dure de vie qui devient une abhration.
Pour satisfaire le plus grand nombre, ils sont de plus en plus rptitifs d'un titre  un autre. Aux diteurs de prendre des risques et de nous vendre autre chose que du jetable aprs un week-end.

----------


## Rayek

> Les jeux ont une dure de vie de plus en plus brve. ~2h voir 6h. Je n'en achte plus et mon frre cadet de 12 ans non plus faute au rapport prix/dure de vie qui devient une abhration.
> Pour satisfaire le plus grand nombre, ils sont de plus en plus rptitifs d'un titre  un autre. Aux diteurs de prendre des risques et de nous vendre autre chose que du jetable aprs un week-end.


2h  ::koi:: 

a doit faire un bon moment que tu n'as pas jou  un jeu vido, car les jeux finissable en deux heures (mis  part en fesant du speedrun) a doit se compter sur les doigts d'une main, moi qui suis un gros (trs gros, trs trs gros) joueur, j'ai rarement vu des jeux se finir aussi vite la premire fois que tu joues. 
Mais il est vrai que bon nombre des jeux rcent se finissent vite entre :

- 8h et 15h pour des jeux d'actions (FPS, Action aventure style devil may cry)
- 15h et 25h pour les jeux d'aventure
- 25h et 50h pour des jeux type RPG

spcial aux Shin Megami Tensei (Personna 3 et 4 environ 90h de jeux, Lucifers call's 60h, etc ...) et aux disgaea qui eux on une dure de vie astronomique (9999 lvl pour chaque personnage  :8O: )

----------


## Gnoce

> 2h 
> 
> a doit faire un bon moment que tu n'as pas jou  un jeu vido, car les jeux finissable en deux heures (mis  part en fesant du speedrun) a doit se compter sur les doigts d'une main, moi qui suis un gros (trs gros, trs trs gros) joueur, j'ai rarement vu des jeux se finir aussi vite la premire fois que tu joues. 
> Mais il est vrai que bon nombre des jeux rcent se finissent vite entre :
> 
> - 8h et 15h pour des jeux d'actions (FPS, Action aventure style devil may cry)
> - 15h et 25h pour les jeux d'aventure
> - 25h et 50h pour des jeux type RPG
> 
> spcial aux Shin Megami Tensei (Personna 3 et 4 environ 90h de jeux, Lucifers call's 60h, etc ...) et aux disgaea qui eux on une dure de vie astronomique (9999 lvl pour chaque personnage )


Terminator, le dernier du nom, 2h30 en normal, sans me presser !
50 Euros pour ca, c'est de l'arnaque pur, enfin je l'ai pas pay mais pour ceux qui l'ont fait, abus  ::aie::  !

Les jeux que j'achte, c'est ceux qui ont un bon multijoueur, c'est  dire une dure de vie illimite sur le net !

----------


## Rayek

> Terminator, le dernier du nom, 2h30 en normal, sans me presser !
> 50 Euros pour ca, c'est de l'arnaque pur, enfin je l'ai pas pay mais pour ceux qui l'ont fait, abus  !


Quel ide aussi, les jeux  license cinmatographique sont en gnral ....  ::vomi::

----------


## Gnoce

> Quel ide aussi, les jeux  license cinmatographique sont en gnral ....


Bah il est pas mal, un peu  la Gears of War, mais il est incroyablement court !

----------


## Rayek

> Bah il est pas mal, un peu  la Gears of War, mais il est incroyablement court !


Enfin bon, si on se renseigne un minimum, c'est le jeu qu'on achte pas 8/20 sur jeuxvideo.com  ::aie:: 

Puis si la qualit des jeux tant vers ce style, normal aussi qu'il y ai une baisse des ventes.

----------


## atm0sfe4r

Si la vente des jeux vidos baisse c'est peut tre parce que les gens se sont aperus qu'ils avaient autre chose  foutre !!!  ::lol::

----------


## Gnoce

> Si la vente des jeux vidos baisse c'est peut tre parce que les gens se sont aperus qu'ils avaient autre chose  foutre !!!


Tu t'es trouv une copine rcemment?  ::aie::

----------


## atm0sfe4r

> Tu t'es trouv une copine rcemment?


Non, a fait 3 ans.

----------


## oxyde356

Le problme c'est que les gens commencent srieusement  se lasser. Maintenant quand un nouveau concept sort (Fuel, Perimeter 2) il y a un bon travail au niveau technologique surtout. Mais au final les diteurs ne vendent qu'un moteur. Il est o le jeu :O
J'ai jou a Fuel c'est impressionnant, ils ont russi  faire un jeu vraiment beau et immense mais le gameplay est tellement  c****. Le jeu Perimeter 1 ou 2 au choix, bon c'est un jeu slave (strotype me voil  ::D: ) mais technologiquement parlant c'est pas mal du tout, gameplay :  c****. Et au final qu'est ce qui se vend bien ? les Command & Conquer et autres, vieux concepts adapts  l'air du temps. Bon autre genre qui se vend bien et c'est normal car c'est surtout a qui fait avanc la diversit des jeux vidos : les nouveaux concept artistiques (voir World of Goo premier du classement JV depuis un bon moment), a prend bien moins de temps  raliser comparer  la plupart des nouveaux concepts bass sur de la technologie et pourtant a leur met une claque, mme moi je l'ai achet juste pour rcompenser l'innovation artistique  ::P:

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Si tu en a marre de jouer tu peu aussi changer de hobbie genre aller  la pche  ::mrgreen::

----------

